# Dogs inside after dusk



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

Quite a few websites state that you should keep your dog inside from dusk to dawn. Does anyone actually do this?

We have researched getting the Scalibor collar, but frankly I seem to get bitten more than my dog possibly could!

Please let me know what you do, as we've been looking forward to sitting out in the evening, and so any advice is appreciated.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Duchess said:


> Quite a few websites state that you should keep your dog inside from dusk to dawn. Does anyone actually do this?
> 
> We have researched getting the Scalibor collar, but frankly I seem to get bitten more than my dog possibly could!
> 
> Please let me know what you do, as we've been looking forward to sitting out in the evening, and so any advice is appreciated.


Just about every Spanish house in our area has dogs outside 24/7. In fact, our nearest Spanish neighbours think it is a little unsanitary letting dogs indoors at any time of the day! Our dog normally sleeps indoors, only because she can be a little noisy during the night if other animals, especially wild boar, are around. At the moment though she is sleeping outside at night because it is too hot indoors. She wears a Scalibor collar and this seems to work ok. I also regularly spray around the outside of the house with powerful agricultural insecticide.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Every dog we have ever owned had free reign of the house whenever they feel like it and if we get another dog I wouldn't want it to sleep outside unless that is what it wants to do.


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

Like pazcat all our dogs sleep in the house at night if they want to, in Australia we special contactsliding doors for them, but we had to put bolts on them to keep the possums and joeys out, joeys used to follow the dogs in, and a half grown grey kangaroogets a bit panicky if the dogs don't go out again and it is trapped in the kitchen,


----------



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks for the replies so far. Glad we'll be able to sit outside after dusk!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

This advice is probably thinking of the disease of leishmaniasis which is a possibly life threatening disease for dogs. In this area we have always been advised by vets to let dogs sleep inside which we have done (although we do not get our dog in at sundown) and dogs are also tested every year for signs of the disease every autumn just as they are vaccinated against rabies annually. What I mean to say is that it's part of normal pet care, at least in this area.
http://www.leishmaniasis.info/faqs/://

Spanish dogs and Leishmaniasis | Dog Watch UK

I do know of several dogs who have been affected by this disease


----------



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> This advice is probably thinking of the disease of leishmaniasis which is a possibly life threatening disease for dogs. In this area we have always been advised by vets to let dogs sleep inside which we have done (although we do not get our dog in at sundown) and dogs are also tested every year for signs of the disease every autumn just as they are vaccinated against rabies annually. What I mean to say is that it's part of normal pet care, at least in this area.
> http://www.leishmaniasis.info/faqs/://
> 
> Spanish dogs and Leishmaniasis | Dog Watch UK
> ...


Yes, that is why I posted the question, as I have done all the research on every possible bug, both for humans and dogs!
I also read that the Scalibor collar can give some dogs irritation, so they use a product (forgotten name) like Advocate once a month, but we will start off with the collar and see how she gets on with it.

Is it a nasty disease and can they survive it? How do the dogs you know cope?


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Our dog sleeps inside at night but she spends a lot of time outside in our patio after dusk because she enjoys the cooler evenings just like we do. 

She wears a Scalibor collar, we apply Advantix Spot On once a month, and she's also vaccinated against leishmania. These are things that were all recommended by our vet so they can definitely be all combined. 

I suppose it's a personal decision about whether to subject your pet to so many chemicals (and also to pay for them all) or to keep him indoors from dusk to dawn and away from the danger of sandflies.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Duchess said:


> Yes, that is why I posted the question, as I have done all the research on every possible bug, both for humans and dogs!
> I also read that the Scalibor collar can give some dogs irritation, so they use a product (forgotten name) like Advocate once a month, but we will start off with the collar and see how she gets on with it.
> 
> Is it a nasty disease and can they survive it? How do the dogs you know cope?


Most dogs survive it if they receive appropriate treatment, which isn't expensive. A very large percentage of the dogs we have in our Rescue Centre have the disease which is chronic but not necessarily fatal.
We use a Scalibor collar on our two dogs and apply Avantix . They enjoy being outside in the cooler evenings. It would be silly to keep them indoors.
When we brought our second dog, a rescue dog, home, I took her to the vet's for a Leishmaniasis test. She was fortunately clear but, as the vet said, she could be bitten by an infected insect on the way from my clinic to your car..


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Duchess said:


> Yes, that is why I posted the question, as I have done all the research on every possible bug, both for humans and dogs!
> I also read that the Scalibor collar can give some dogs irritation, so they use a product (forgotten name) like Advocate once a month, but we will start off with the collar and see how she gets on with it.
> 
> Is it a nasty disease and can they survive it? How do the dogs you know cope?


Routine blood testing revealed that our dog had leishmaniasis two years ago. It cost €200 in medicines to cure it but all is now well. I very much regretted my decision not to follow the vet´s advice and have her vaccinated the year before! Never heard of any problem with Scalibor collars before. We also use a product called Leisguard which claims to give protection against leishmaniasis and was, in fact, one of the products given by the vet to cure the infection.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola

I've just had a conversation with two separate vets on the subject; one in Spain and one in Portugal. It appears that the yearly jab for leichmaniosis should be backed up by monthly Advantix as neither offer complete protection. Both vets now can give an Advantix like 3 monthly pill - but once more, not complete protection. 

Currently my dogs get their jabs in March and July as you can´t give Rabies and Leichmaniosis within 6 weeks of each other. 

Hope this helps 

Davexf


----------



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> I've just had a conversation with two separate vets on the subject; one in Spain and one in Portugal. It appears that the yearly jab for leichmaniosis should be backed up by monthly Advantix as neither offer complete protection. Both vets now can give an Advantix like 3 monthly pill - but once more, not complete protection.
> 
> ...


So really it's best to use the Scalibor collar and Advantix. If we are moving in November and we need the Rabies jab, when should I get the leish jab? Or will that be best left until we get to Spain?

Sorry but it's a bit confusing and I'm running out of time and want to time it all correctly.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Please bare in mind that these are not guaranteed measures to avoid the problem. We went this route (collar, drops and jabs) and still one of our dogs has died from the disease.

Also note that not all vets offer the jabs. Maybe best to wait until you get here?


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Duchess said:


> So really it's best to use the Scalibor collar and Advantix. If we are moving in November and we need the Rabies jab, when should I get the leish jab? Or will that be best left until we get to Spain?
> 
> Sorry but it's a bit confusing and I'm running out of time and want to time it all correctly.


I doubt that you will find a vet in the UK who stocks the leish vaccine. In any case, sandflies do not pose a problem over the winter months. Our vet says the Scalibor collar is only necessary between April and October and we live in a high risk area.


----------



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

The Skipper said:


> I doubt that you will find a vet in the UK who stocks the leish vaccine. In any case, sandflies do not pose a problem over the winter months. Our vet says the Scalibor collar is only necessary between April and October and we live in a high risk area.


Just spoken to our vet and they don't do that vaccination. How do I find out if we will be in a high risk area? At the vet in Spain?

So if moving in November, should we just use the Advantix once a month? Is that what you do until April?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Ours dogs have their final walk of the day at 10 pm. Very rarely do they want to go outside anyway - Scruffy sometimes likes to go out to have a sunbathe but after about five minutes, he wants in again. Both of them reacted badly to Scalibor collars so they don't have them. they get an annual vaccination (vet came round and gave them today actually - saves them throwing up in the car on the way back home), but they can sometimes react badly to the jab.

Both of them are heinzers with a leaning towards terrier and are <10kg.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

This article may help explain leishmaniasis 
IMPORTANT INFO ON LEISHMANIOSIS
However according to the article, it says that the 'flying thing', be it a sand fly or mosquito is still active in some parts of Spain, when the temperature is above 20c. Whether inland in wooded area or by the sea where you would expect to see a sandfly.
Our dog, a Westie is also allergic to the scalibor collars, they made his neck bald and very red and sore, we use Advantix drops monthly, and also have him injected for Leishmaniasis annually. Before he had his first ever leish injection, our vet took a blood test to make sure he hadn't already got the disease. 
For a few days after his leish injection, he is a bit more lethargic, sometimes off his food, he had one a few days ago, and this time the vet suggested I give him Loxicam (a painkiller) to help him get over the side effects this time. Our dog is elderly and has other severe health problems now, so he was already on Loxicam as a 'when necessary' pain relief for arthritis, but it has actually helped him be more 'normal' after this latest injection.
As for not letting dogs out between dusk and dawn that is a bit difficult, because it is far too hot at the moment to take dogs out for walks during the day, they can burn their paw pads, and get exhausted in the heat, the best time for taking them out for walks is early morning or late night, I have to take my dog out for a wee, sometimes after midnight, as he is on heart tablets and diuretics (water tabs--wee wee's a lot)otherwise he would have little accidents in the house.
Perhaps! If the OP is bringing their dog over in November, Advantix alone may be OK until they can find their local Vet in Spain, and get advice on what other measures they suggest. I would also like to reassure the OP that although Leishmaniasis is not a great disease for a dog to get, very debilitating,it is treatable, and is not cause for panic when bringing a dog to Spain, it just helps to be aware, and do the best, as an owner, you can.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Duchess said:


> Just spoken to our vet and they don't do that vaccination. How do I find out if we will be in a high risk area? At the vet in Spain?
> 
> So if moving in November, should we just use the Advantix once a month? Is that what you do until April?


My advice would be to take your dog to a vet as soon as you arrive in Spain, which is necessary in any case for registration purposes/micro chip. Your vet will have extensive knowledge of the local situation regarding leishmaniasis and will give you the advice most appropriate for your particular area. We brought our 9-year-old GSD with us to Spain and she had four happy years here before being put down due to crippling arthritic hips. She slept outside most nights in the height of the summer and never contracted leishmaniasis (we had one positive blood test result but it was a false reading). Our latest dog, a mongrel, was unlucky to catch the disease but she is fine now. Follow the vet´s advice and I am sure all will be well.


----------



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Our dog is used to her morning walk at 8.30-9.00am. I hope it will be ok for her paw pads at that time. We planned on letting her out in the day in the garden where we will be, and taking her out in the evening when it gets cooler.
I've heard that it may be too cold to sit out between Oct to March, but we will see when we arrive. Good job I haven't got rid of my jumpers whilst clearing out! The Scalibor collar sounds a bit vicious, probably use Advantix and an annual leish jab.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Duchess said:


> Thanks everyone. Our dog is used to her morning walk at 8.30-9.00am. I hope it will be ok for her paw pads at that time. We planned on letting her out in the day in the garden where we will be, and taking her out in the evening when it gets cooler.
> I've heard that it may be too cold to sit out between Oct to March, but we will see when we arrive. Good job I haven't got rid of my jumpers whilst clearing out! The Scalibor collar sounds a bit vicious, probably use Advantix and an annual leish jab.


When we first arrived, 4th November 2008, we were still eating lunch out on the terrace mid-December. Then the weather turned and I ended up getting frostbite in my toes.

Our two dogs go out between 6.30 and 7 am, then again 11.30am while there are still some part sof the roads that haven't been hit by the sun and for their final walk of the day at 10pm


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Duchess said:


> The Scalibor collar sounds a bit vicious, probably use Advantix and an annual leish jab.


My dog has never had a problem with the Scalibor collar. I think it's worth trying.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Duchess said:


> Thanks everyone. Our dog is used to her morning walk at 8.30-9.00am. I hope it will be ok for her paw pads at that time. We planned on letting her out in the day in the garden where we will be, and taking her out in the evening when it gets cooler.
> I've heard that it may be too cold to sit out between Oct to March, but we will see when we arrive. Good job I haven't got rid of my jumpers whilst clearing out! The Scalibor collar sounds a bit vicious, probably use Advantix and an annual leish jab.


I think you will find that early in the morning should be OK, to take your dog for a walk, if in doubt about the heat, test the paths/ground with your bare foot, if you go Ouch! It is too hot, then it will be too hot for the dog.
Whilst my dog had a reaction to the leish collar, I have seen many others trotting about that don't seem to have a reaction, it depends on the dogs sensitivities.


----------



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks for all your advice. Here's an interesting thing - at vet this week, they suggested that I should buy the Advantix online, but to do so I need a prescription from them, which I then send copy with my order!
Do you buy Advantix and administer it yourselves? I assumed that's what we would do?


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Duchess said:


> Thanks for all your advice. Here's an interesting thing - at vet this week, they suggested that I should buy the Advantix online, but to do so I need a prescription from them, which I then send copy with my order!
> Do you buy Advantix and administer it yourselves? I assumed that's what we would do?


No prescription needed here. They sell it in most pet shops as well as in pharmacies that carry medications for pets. So yes, I buy it and administer it myself.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

kalohi said:


> No prescription needed here. They sell it in most pet shops as well as in pharmacies that carry medications for pets. So yes, I buy it and administer it myself.


In fact there are many human medications for which one would have to get a prescription (almost at gun point) from a doctor in UK that you can just buy over the counter with no prescription in Spain.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> In fact there are many human medications for which one would have to get a prescription (almost at gun point) from a doctor in UK that you can just buy over the counter with no prescription in Spain.


Yes, and at a fraction of the UK prescription charge!


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

Duchess said:


> Thanks for all your advice. Here's an interesting thing - at vet this week, they suggested that I should buy the Advantix online, but to do so I need a prescription from them, which I then send copy with my order!
> Do you buy Advantix and administer it yourselves? I assumed that's what we would do?


I just bought Advantix direct from my vet. I usually use Frontline, but swapped because Advantix deters sandflies, which my dog will need when we move to Spain. My dog had a reaction to Advantix, the same as he does from Frontline, but hopefully it will beworth it for protection. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> In fact there are many human medications for which one would have to get a prescription (almost at gun point) from a doctor in UK that you can just buy over the counter with no prescription in Spain.


... including, until a few years ago anyway, antibiotics, which is so wrong.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Dogs*



Gazeebo said:


> I just bought Advantix direct from my vet. I usually use Frontline, but swapped because Advantix deters sandflies, which my dog will need when we move to Spain. My dog had a reaction to Advantix, the same as he does from Frontline, but hopefully it will beworth it for protection. :fingerscrossed:


When you are mentioning Avantix, are you talking of the monthly tube that is squeezed down the back from neck to bot? If so, that is the one that we use but we also do the leishmaniosis vac.
At the moment, we sleep with all the windows open plus fans, so if there was a nasty around it would be difficult to hide the dogs from it. We do close the doors.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

jimenato said:


> ... including, until a few years ago anyway, antibiotics, which is so wrong.


We can still buy some antibiotics without a prescription from our local chemists! I bought Amoxicillin for a chest infection earlier this year ... no questions asked! I know the dangers but it does make life easier when you can buy drugs without the hassle of visiting a doctor.


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

Justina said:


> When you are mentioning Avantix, are you talking of the monthly tube that is squeezed down the back from neck to bot? If so, that is the one that we use but we also do the leishmaniosis vac.
> At the moment, we sleep with all the windows open plus fans, so if there was a nasty around it would be difficult to hide the dogs from it. We do close the doors.


Yes, that's the one, but I don't know what 'leishmaniosis vac' is - a jab? The Advantix is supposed to help prevent leishmaniosis. However, I have to admit that here in England I don't administer it every month - only about 3 times a year. I trod on a tick the other day in the kitchen and the mess was disgusting with gooey brown blood. Strangely enough, we think it had been attached to my OH as he had a bite on his leg which was bleeding quite a lot. However, he has refused to dubbed with Advantix! Scary


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Gazeebo said:


> Yes, that's the one, but I don't know what 'leishmaniosis vac' is - a jab? The Advantix is supposed to help prevent leishmaniosis. However, I have to admit that here in England I don't administer it every month - only about 3 times a year. I trod on a tick the other day in the kitchen and the mess was disgusting with gooey brown blood. Strangely enough, we think it had been attached to my OH as he had a bite on his leg which was bleeding quite a lot. However, he has refused to dubbed with Advantix! Scary


vac= vaccination. There is no really 100% proven prevention for leishmaniasis neither collars nor vaccination. 

For ticks and fleas, our dogs have a monthly drop (Frontline or similar) between the shoulder blades where they can't lick it. However, the pest does have to bite before it gets killed but it does work. Someone, we know, recently encountered a stray that she was thinking of taking in and it was covered with ticks so you can imagine the dog's distressed state and weakness. She put a Frontline drop between its shoulder blades in the morning and when she looked at the animal in the afternoon, it was surrounded by dead ticks on the ground. (One should not attempt to pull a tick off with tweezers or anything else, since mouth-parts might get left behind and become septic.)

As far as things that bite are concerned, watch out for some spiders, lots of them jump to catch their prey rather than build webs and unfortunately might land on you, panic (if they feel you might be a threat) and will bite - doesn't usually hurt much but their venom can cause a painful swelling.


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

baldilocks said:


> vac= vaccination. There is no really 100% proven prevention for leishmaniasis neither collars nor vaccination.
> 
> For ticks and fleas, our dogs have a monthly drop (Frontline or similar) between the shoulder blades where they can't lick it. However, the pest does have to bite before it gets killed but it does work. Someone, we know, recently encountered a stray that she was thinking of taking in and it was covered with ticks so you can imagine the dog's distressed state and weakness. She put a Frontline drop between its shoulder blades in the morning and when she looked at the animal in the afternoon, it was surrounded by dead ticks on the ground. (One should not attempt to pull a tick off with tweezers or anything else, since mouth-parts might get left behind and become septic.)
> 
> As far as things that bite are concerned, watch out for some spiders, lots of them jump to catch their prey rather than build webs and unfortunately might land on you, panic (if they feel you might be a threat) and will bite - doesn't usually hurt much but their venom can cause a painful swelling.


I have a small plastic hook which I can twist out ticks with and it works very well, as when you twist the hook, it pulls the whole of the tick off. 

I am averse to spiders, even though I know they do good. Whilst on holiday a couple of years ago in Campoverde I saw something black floating in the pool. I fished it out and left it on the wall to dry. It was a huge, thick black hairy spider. Yuk. I came across red back spiders in Australia and my friend used to have her garden fumigated for funnel web spiders. However, I have never had a spider in a house in Spain - only huge cockroaches.


----------

